# Samsung expected to sue Apple over iPhone 5



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like the action is far from over. The Samsung war machine is gearing for a counter attack against Apple over the use of 4G LTE technology in iPhone 5.

According to this article :



> The courtroom battle between Apple and Samsung seems to be far from over, and come tomorrow Apple is in for a major headache as soon as it makes the iPhone 5 official. That’s because Samsung is poised to sue the company over patents it owns relating to the LTE connectivity the new smartphone is expected to use.
> 
> All Samsung needs to confirm is that the iPhone 5 is shipping with 4G LTE and it can then apparently set its lawyers into action. As is typical with these patent lawsuits, Samsung will most likely seek an import ban meaning the iPhone 5 may not be able to leave its manufacturing plants and make it to the US to fulfill pre-orders. If such a thing ruling was made, Apple would most likely do a deal that meant it no longer pursued Samsung product bans, and might even forget about that billion dollar payout.



There have been no updates about Samsung's move so far.

The article further states :



> Facing Samsung in court again may not phase Apple even though the shoe will firmly be on the other foot this time. However, there’s two other companies set to try and block sales of the new iPhone. The first is the company behind the GooPhone i5, which successfully managed to patent the design of its phone in China that just happens to look like the leaked shots we have seen of the iPhone 5. If the two phones do indeed look the same, expect a lawsuit.



David vs Goliath scenario here.

Plus :



> Apple may easily get that case thrown out on a prior art claim, but then there’s HTC to deal with. Apple is attempting to get two HTC patents relating to data transmission invalidated, but the comments of a US trade judge recently make that seem unlikely. If Apple doesn’t succeed, then it either has to settle with HTC or face both an iPad and iPhone 5 ban.
> 
> The iPhone 5 launch event is happening tomorrow, that is for certain. Whether Apple will have any iPhone 5 stock available to fulfill preorders in a few weeks is becoming increasingly uncertain.



No updates from either companies so far.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

Go Sammy


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5351329_460s.jpg

*WHY APPLE WHY??*


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

this is getting interesting !!!


----------



## theserpent (Sep 13, 2012)

Go sammy go go !!!sue apple for 2 billion 

also say they copied your galaxy player


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Go sammy go go !!!sue apple for 2 billion
> 
> also say they copied your galaxy player



I think their main objective would not be money but to block the sales of iPhones 5 in their home turf i.e., US of A


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

gogogogogogogogogo SAMMMY HTC and SONY AND CHINA PHONE GOOOOOOOOO FANTASTIC 4 

apple : why ?

samsung : come to daddy son. its time for payback


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> gogogogogogogogogo SAMMMY HTC and SONY AND CHINA PHONE GOOOOOOOOO FANTASTIC 4
> 
> apple : why ?
> 
> samsung : come to daddy son. its time for payback



CHINA PHONE!!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I think their main objective would not be money but to block the sales of iPhones 5 in their home turf i.e., US of A



that way apple is going b-a-n-g K A R U P T. ILL send every girl i see a flower, if this happens. (thats a promise)


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma8yykLLQd1r5xteb.gif
*Korean guy after reading this.*


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

rider said:


> *media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma8yykllqd1r5xteb.gif
> *korean guy after reading this.*



omfg ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> omfg ahahahahahahahahahahahah



Have you seen gangnam style music video by south korean pop star PSY?

That was my 2000th post!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

omfg. congo bro.  

i think samsung suing apple has really gotten yo our heads? whatya say? lets make this thread VIRAL      :ROFL:


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

@NoasArcAngel OMG! that was your 666th post! 

But how can we make it viral?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

Put some memes bro, i made one :


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> gogogogogogogogogo SAMMMY HTC and SONY AND CHINA PHONE GOOOOOOOOO FANTASTIC 4
> 
> apple : why ?
> 
> samsung : come to daddy son. its time for payback



+1 NoasArcAngel.

Hat's OFF to Samsung!
Long Live Samsung!
S-A-L-U-T-A-T-I-O-N-'S to S-A-M-S-U-N-G

This is the perfect time to show Appplle the NADIR point through it's downward path.
The profound "ego" + "Vanity" + "arrogance" of _appplle_ was notwithstanding....intolerable...nauseating


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

**www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qw3u0/


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you guys read that Samsung is yet to make a move? Its a possibility that it will, but nothing's carved in stone.

But, I think getting 3-way  is on the menu for Apple.

Off topic : Though I am not interested much, but is Gangnam style phenomenon bigger than Kolaveri?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 13, 2012)

come on samsung...sue apple..


----------



## Skud (Sep 13, 2012)

Engineers turned to lawyers, now becoming jokers. Sad times.


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2012)

From the yesterday's event, I like the ipod touch which is getting awesome every year 6.1mm thickness and 88gm weigh mind blowing.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Go..GO..GO... Go Sammy Go..:> Sue the Apple..


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 14, 2012)

The war has began the Android Army VS Apple(alone) 
lets see who will stand at LAST 
GO SAMY GO APPLE


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Its time for Payback.  // Feeling sorry for Apple FanBois.. *_o .

Nokia Will profit from the War.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

I hate samsung bt love android..

Let sammy sue apple then google should sue sammy
for making Gs series phones better than Nexus phones


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

^^I do agree that Samsung mobile design is becoming a little boring (at least the lowend/midrange phones) , but its still a great product company. I don't think I will be wrong if I say Samsung is one of the reason for Androids rise.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

^no doubt that if it was not for samsung , Droid wouldn't have been that popular so easily. I think After Sammy's recent tragedy due to apple , we can expect some new design on the block. { Just a Hope though. :}

But this Patent {come sue me} thing is really pissing the world of technology in one way.


----------



## rider (Sep 14, 2012)

funskar said:


> I hate samsung bt love android..
> 
> Let sammy sue apple then google should sue sammy
> for making Gs series phones better than Nexus phones



Gs series phone better than Nexus phones, what? Are you just telling by reading hardware specs?
Practically Nexus phones are the best android phones, pure google phone which makes the android experience faster   like iOS much better than highly customize UI like Timescape, Touchwiz, Sense etc. They are just not meant for gaming or doing high end processing work. I'm telling you because I took demo of jelly bean of galaxy nexus and it was great as I personally use iOS 5 on iPhone 4.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2012)

rider said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5351329_460s.jpg
> 
> *WHY APPLE WHY??*



Looks more like Nokia 920.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 14, 2012)

Go sammy goo ...........


----------



## Ironman (Sep 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like the action is far from over. The Samsung war machine is gearing for a counter attack against Apple over the use of 4G LTE technology in iPhone 5.
> 
> According to this article :
> 
> ...



Go GO GO ............... i am with you Cheering for you ! Not You Apple .............. I am Talking about Samsung !


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2012)

^^Your signature just spoiled the use of spoilers.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

^you wanna sue him Faun , for spoiling the use of spoilers ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

GO sammy..Screw apple..sue em..3 BN$


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Looks more like Nokia 920.



Then nokia should sue both sammy n appy


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

funskar said:


> Then nokia should sue both sammy n appy


Don''t expect and think about so much seu-ing , its normal consumers who are affected from this.

I think it will be better , if Apple says sorry to Sammy , and withdraws the demand for lawsuit claim.Sammy might do the same if this happens. Life will go on as it was.....Trollers might have less work to do although.


----------



## amalasarin (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here.  and saw this news here. So this war between two giants is not yet over huh? 
I'm an Apple iPhone user but I'm not saying I like iPhone better than Samsung. 
Samsung is planning to get iPhone banned in Korea... Oh well.


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

*Apple opened the Pandora's box with its lawsuit. 
*If Apple patented all the pinch, zoom functions that is necessary for the touchscreen, how the hell that other companies manufactures touchscreen phones!!

Its time to get screwed, my dear apple.The legacy gone with jobs.


> Enemy of my enemy is a Friend of mine!


Samsung & Goo, lets give'em a CHECKMATE! 
We can then decide, Samsung Vs Goo!


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 14, 2012)

Its time for Apple to break another PIGGY BANK and shower coins on Samsung!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2012)

As for the Lumia and Ipod talk, the Ipod design predates Lumia, so Apple might sue Nokia but not the other way around


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

> Late last month in a California court, Samsung was ordered to pay Apple over $1 billion as part of a patent lawsuit in which an American jury concluded the Korean company copied the American company, news which Apple CEO Tim Cook was quite pleased about. Given Apple co-founder Steve Jobs’ comments on Android before his passing, he probably would have been delighted too. His counterpart, who is still alive, isn’t.
> 
> In fact, Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak hates the result, doesn’t agree with it, and thinks it will be overruled. Samsung will of course appeal, and this case will go back and forth for months still, but Wozniak just wishes everyone could get along.
> 
> ...




Apple Co-founder Steve Wozniak Hates The Samsung Patent Verdict


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

You're right Woz and you're the right person to rule Apple!


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 14, 2012)

"Fighting in the markets is not enough, let's take our battles to courtrooms too!"


----------



## Sarath (Sep 14, 2012)

I think Sammy is upset that the iPhone 5 is not a very radical design. Just an elongated iphone 4s. Times are tough for Sammy.


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I think Sammy is upset that the iPhone 5 is not a very radical design. Just an elongated iphone 4s. Times are tough for Sammy.



Lol y exactly, if they wanna sue Apple it ll be over lte not related to design


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Apple Co-founder Steve Wozniak Hates The Samsung Patent Verdict



I've kept an eye on Wozniak for the last few years and he is a true tech geek and a very nice man. He went and used a Lumia 800 on it's launch and wholeheartedly praised it and he has always been against the stupid things these companies do to survive. I read Steve Jobs biography by Walter Issacson and no doubt he was a remarkable man but he is more popular because he was a show man and had amazing marketing skills. Wozniak on the other hand does not bother with spotlight but is as brilliant as Jobs if not more.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2012)

Not entirely OT, the other side of Google:-

Acer cancels Alibaba smartphone due to Google threat by VR-Zone.com


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not entirely OT, the other side of Google:-
> 
> Acer cancels Alibaba smartphone due to Google threat by VR-Zone.com



Dafuq did I just read!?

If Samsung can make its own Windows phones or Bada phones, why can't Acer make a phone with their own OS?



lovedonator said:


> I've kept an eye on Wozniak for the last few years and he is a true tech geek and a very nice man. He went and used a Lumia 800 on it's launch and wholeheartedly praised it and he has always been against the stupid things these companies do to survive. I read Steve Jobs biography by Walter Issacson and no doubt he was a remarkable man but he is more popular because he was a show man and had amazing marketing skills. Wozniak on the other hand does not bother with spotlight but is as brilliant as Jobs if not more.



Is there any blog or twitter by Steve Wozniak? I would like to follow him


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dafuq did I just read!?
> 
> If Samsung can make its own Windows phones or Bada phones, why can't Acer make a phone with their own OS?
> 
> ...



I say its a pure marketing by acer. They did some stupid things before too.
*m.techradar.com/news/mobile-comput...oft-to-think-twice-over-surface-plans-1091337


Follow Steve Wozniak: twitter.com/stevewoz


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

Things are getting interesting. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not entirely OT, the other side of Google:-
> 
> Acer cancels Alibaba smartphone due to Google threat by VR-Zone.com



Acer is a member of OHA and as such they should not involve in another fork of Android, but are free to release any other competing OS (windows, symbian etc). What Acer was about to release was a twisted version of Android (by Alibaba) which leads to fragmentation of Android.

Amazon also released Kindle with forks of Android, but they are not members of OHA.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 15, 2012)

amjath said:


> Lol y exactly, if they wanna sue Apple it ll be over lte not related to design



They will have to hire designers now


----------



## amalasarin (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey a good read for this topic:

The smartphone comparison - iPhone 5 does not set new standards: iPhone 5 vs. Samsung Galaxy S3: Will new Apple iPhone 5 features be able to win? - Jacksonville Gadgets | Examiner.com


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

Still no official confirmation about case filing or something about that yet ??


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2012)

2 million iPhone preorder in 20 days everyone are carrier bounded phones (locked to carrier) I think is it?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Still no official confirmation about case filing or something about that yet ??



No news so far. I think its a dud.


----------



## hellscream666 (Sep 18, 2012)

iOS....android.....windows 8.....patents...lawsuits........more lawsuits

I sure miss the good old symbian days..


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2012)

oh more of this lol. yeah most of the 2 mil are tied in with offers. 

apple didnt have to do anything new, it didnt have to set any new standards they could have just written 5 on the box instead of 4S, and it would still be a legendary device
now the new standard is a loss at the lower end of the spectrum - because this is how ecosystems work... for lower end devices, you can expect the existing lineup of sub 15K iOS and Droids to stop supporting more and more apps and games now - in any case they stopped being efficient because of the software bloat for higher powered devices (read latest iOS SoC). This is one way how the 5 release directly affects droids. 
it's very tough to make any money in the app store for iOS, forget about any other "competition" 

don't see anyone saying sammy is being greedy now, how come diff logic applies to diff companies


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

Well after seeing the reviews iPhone 5 is nothing but old thing in new package.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2012)

You cannot reinvent things!! I mean you can but not always and not as often. There was this perfect phone, iphone 4S.Its just needed one big screen and to do away with the weight.

  Didn't Apple just do that ? 

  After all i still cannot figure out, What does it take to whet the appetite of consumer ? 
   May be sometime like 100" Screen that miraculously slides into the behinds ,powered by nuclear energy that runs for years, and apps from all over the universe ,of-course custom made so they are just that tad right. But then wouldn't be surprised if people are footing for that next version round the corner and are disappointed as well.


----------



## cre8tiveninjas (Sep 20, 2012)

The courtroom battle between Apple and Samsung seems to be far from over, and come tomorrow Apple is in for a major headache as soon as it makes the iPhone 5 official. That’s because Samsung is poised to sue the company over patents it owns relating to the LTE connectivity the new smartphone is expected to use.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2012)

cre8tiveninjas said:


> The courtroom battle between Apple and Samsung seems to be far from over, and come tomorrow Apple is in for a major headache as soon as it makes the iPhone 5 official. That’s because Samsung is poised to sue the company over patents it owns relating to the LTE connectivity the new smartphone is expected to use.



  Mr Ninja how much more proof you need from Apple to make iPhone 5 official now ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2012)

playing sue games to each other


----------



## dan4u (Sep 20, 2012)

it doesn't matter if the S III has a larger  screen, better processor, nfc etc.....the iphone 5 will still sell, and in millions too. the preorders itself have overwhelmed apple, and its the biggest makeover for an iphone. I think samsung will wait a couple of months before trying and suing apple, because if they somehow manage to convince a court to ban iphone sales in a country before Christmas, apple fans would go Armageddon on Samsungs a**. it would be a sorta negative marketing for Samsung.


----------



## roady (Sep 20, 2012)

I do own an android GTS5360 phone but not really a fan of it. Tried iphone 4s of my friend's and found it much smoother in terms of accessibility and the features. Of course, the design counts as well.

*Now... from a different perspective.*

Forget Laws. Forget patents. Forget S4. S3. S2. Lumia 920. Whatever.

Over the years, or months, there's one important thing I've observed and learned is that Apple has the best marketing team in the world. 
What do marketers do anyways? Create perception, and get an ordinary fellow delve into their world of oh-so-great-products.

Which is where Apple has succeeded, and not only that, but succeeded by miles and miles. I really can't think of any other company in electronics as of now.

Think about it. Even if S3 has a good enough market share globally, even if android has more market share than iOS, why is Samsung still acting like a kid by promoting the "it doesn't take a genius...." sorta ads?

The Next Big Thing is Already Here -- Samsung Galaxy S III - YouTube

They already have the highest market share and they're still trying to get more share by hook or by crook. But this time, it's tough. 
Samsung has realized how loyal Apple fanboys are. The ads actually made me laugh on Samsung. The vibrant perception that has kept the apple fanboys into, is *extraordinary*. Never have I seen another company trying to break a very tough perception like this of Apple. And Samsung knows it. And it's trying wayyyyy too hard to break that perception. Whether they'll really succeed or not, is another question. But personally, I'm just amazed by the marketing tactics used by late SJ and now... Tim Cook. We all know of what happens in a keynote session now. TK -> Jony Ive -> Scott -> TK
Might be insistent for many, but still, I'm just amazed by the amount of aura they create every time, during the keynote.

Maybe that's why some fandroid coined the term - Apple Fanboys. 

The only big reason why I think people are hating/disliking/jealous of Apple / iphone is cause of the price tag associated with it. But to me, it's surprising that people are willing to buy something worth that price, even today, including Indians. And Samsung is definitely jealous of Apple's $50bil cash pile. I'm a person who gives equal weights to both hardware and software. Hardware for S3 has been below par. I just... didn't like the design. Its.. it just doesn't come to the liking. I'd rate Galaxy Y way more than S3, in terms of the design at least.

I can't really comment on iphone5. Cause unlike the majority of people who are blindly posting about the negatives of it, I'd rather test it out first and then give my input. But from the looks of it, plus I'm a big fan of design, I'd certainly want to try it out once. Some people end up saying "The phone isn't meant for a design. It's meant for 2 things - calls and text. Nothing else". Guess only creative people can really understand the power of a UX and UI. 

PS: Just a general post, don't turn this into some silly debate. *To each, his own.* 
PPS: Earlier I just used to like Marketing. But now, I love it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 20, 2012)

Shocker: Samsung is 'likely to add' the iPhone 5 to its Apple lawsuit -- Engadget

Now its official. Samsung is gonna sue Apple for Iphone5.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 20, 2012)

Guyz a bit offtopic but 2 guyz bought IP5 for 74k...
Seller
Buyers

I donno got any facepalm for 'em


----------



## rider (Sep 20, 2012)

Now It's Official!!
*appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/20...pples_iphone_5_to_us_patent_infringement_suit

*dontdrinkbeer.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/1332397100700.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 20, 2012)

^

You're late. I already posted it buddy


----------



## dan4u (Sep 20, 2012)

roady said:


> I do own an android GTS5360 phone but not really a fan of it. Tried iphone 4s of my friend's and found it much smoother in terms of accessibility and the features. Of course, the design counts as well.
> 
> *Now... from a different perspective.*
> 
> ...



according to me Apple hardly does any marketing for the iPhone's, maybe they did for the initial few iPhone models back in 2007/08, but from then on iPhone hardly needed any marketing. have you ever seen an iphone ad on tv?? I haven't. apple's products hardly needed marketing, and this goes way back before the iphones. Steve Jobs was Apple's best salesman, and the rest would be taken care by apple evangelists and fanboys. 
for eg we see numerous ads of private colleges on tv/newspaper, but has anyone seen an ad for the IIT's ??


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyz a bit offtopic but 2 guyz bought IP5 for 74k...
> Seller
> Buyers
> 
> I donno got any facepalm for 'em



Must be the true Apple fanboys.
Tim cook must honor them! 

2014 trial? 
By that time, Apple would've iPhone mini


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2012)

its not about the stats on the device. iOS does react to others in the market. One marked focus in this round was the maps. Nokia first got it in, then WP8 followed, then droids, and finally iOS got their own mapping service. This fails in comparison to google maps here, compare that, lol about something like that instead of stats. 
buying an iPhone here is a troublesome decision. When it's not about jailbreaking and unlocking, iTunes is unavailable here, the app store could have supported more local cards, and the apps could have been listed in the local currency. International warranty is not available here, and so some of the local support guys wont touch, or even look at a model from outside india. these are some real prolems facing iOS users here, not what specs some droid has. 
apple is overprotective about it's own services, google maps is no longer an option, google services in general have stupid apps compared to those on droids. The app approval process is pretty random, and takes too long. Some services are banned for competing with apple's own alternatives. It's sad that OnLive isnt in there yet, they are just waiting and waiting for an approval, maybe we could have had Steam and Play otherwise, that could have potentially paved the way for nintendo and sony. These are some problems facing iOS users everywhere, again, not at all the prolems facing SIII purchasers, or those interested in comparing the specs of a single device. 
IAP + freemium are single most popular way apps make money in iOS, and that too works of spectacularly, or fails horribly. It is very much like winning a lottery, a very tough terrain to navigate. Play is a long way away from getting to this point, but it looks very likely that WP8, BB and Droids too will get there. Being walled, is one of the important reasons that gardens will grow well. A 3 year old iphone will support waay more of the latest games than a 3 year old  droid. 
right now the ios app store is at the cutting edge of how humans interact with machines. It is incredibly competitive, and there is consumer is simply spoiled for choice. Having an app on the app store is paramount, as important as a page on FB, if not more. Some companies dont have web sites, but they have apps on iOS. 

it is not a mistake, or stupidity, or blindness to get an apple device, right now the way digital stuff works, it's worth it to pay 20K extra, it is a small price just for the privilege of using something for 7 days before anyone else, forget about a couple of months at least. Expect some of this logic to filter down to the real world. Sure more than 2 people got it for that price lol.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2012)

roady said:


> Forget Laws. Forget patents. Forget S4. S3. S2. Lumia 920. Whatever.
> 
> Over the years, or months, there's one important thing I've observed and learned is that Apple has the best marketing team in the world.
> What do marketers do anyways? Create perception, and get an ordinary fellow delve into their world of oh-so-great-products.
> ...



I agree. Their marketing is the best. But, people go McDonalds, KFC and Starbucks because of marketing as well.



roady said:


> Think about it. Even if S3 has a good enough market share globally, even if android has more market share than iOS, why is Samsung still acting like a kid by promoting the "it doesn't take a genius...." sorta ads?



When the late Steve (|3low?) Jobs announced that he would go thermonuclear on Android, that was a real mature behavior, wasn't it?



roady said:


> They already have the highest market share and they're still trying to get more share by hook or by crook.



That's what Apple was trying to do last time, IMHO, and it will continue to do so to conquer Samsung's or any other phones market share. Android is the prime target here.



roady said:


> *Samsung has realized how loyal Apple fanboys are*. The ads actually made me laugh on Samsung. The vibrant perception that has kept the apple fanboys into, is *extraordinary*. Never have I seen another company trying to break a very tough perception like this of Apple. And Samsung knows it. And it's trying wayyyyy too hard to break that perception. Whether they'll really succeed or not, is another question. But personally, I'm just amazed by the marketing tactics used by late SJ and now... Tim Cook. We all know of what happens in a keynote session now. TK -> Jony Ive -> Scott -> TK
> Might be insistent for many, but still, I'm just amazed by the amount of aura they create every time, during the keynote.



What do you base this on? Besides, its more like this : 

Samsung is walking on the street, minding its own business.

A wild Apple appears.

Apple uses lawsuit. It is super effective.

Samsung's turn.



roady said:


> Maybe that's why some fandroid coined the term - Apple Fanboys.



Who coined "Fandroid"? And why?

Besides, this is how most Apple Fanboys behave :

*i.imgur.com/PzLUO.png
Image source



roady said:


> The only big reason why I think people are hating/disliking/jealous of Apple / iphone is cause of the price tag associated with it. But to me, it's surprising that *people are willing to buy something worth that price*, even today, including Indians. And Samsung is definitely jealous of Apple's $50bil cash pile. I'm a person who gives equal weights to both hardware and software. Hardware for S3 has been below par. I just... didn't like the design. Its.. it just doesn't come to the liking. I'd rate Galaxy Y way more than S3, in terms of the design at least.



People also vote for corrupt ministers. Besides, the real reason people hate Apple (or Android) is because of the fanboys. I agree that Apple makes great devices, but the fanboy's elitist mentality (like illustrated above) is what causes conflicts. Like, if someone supports a team, they will always cheer for their team and will sneer at those who cheer at the opposition.



roady said:


> I can't really comment on iphone5. Cause unlike the majority of people who are blindly posting about the negatives of it, I'd rather test it out first and then give my input. But from the looks of it, plus I'm a big fan of design, I'd certainly want to try it out once. Some people end up saying "The phone isn't meant for a design. It's meant for 2 things - calls and text. Nothing else". Guess only creative people can really understand the power of a UX and UI.
> 
> PS: Just a general post, don't turn this into some silly debate. *To each, his own.*
> PPS: Earlier I just used to like Marketing. But now, I love it.



This makes more sense than anything you've said before.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2012)

k marketing is good
dominated the commentary



> Every great magic trick consists of three parts or acts. The first part is called “The Pledge”. The magician shows you something ordinary: a deck of cards, a bird or a man. He shows you this object. Perhaps he asks you to inspect it to see if it is indeed real, unaltered, normal. But of course…it probably isn’t. The second act is called “The Turn”. The magician takes the ordinary something and makes it do something extraordinary. Now you’re looking for the secret… but you won’t find it, because of course you’re not really looking. You don’t really want to know. You want to be fooled. But you wouldn’t clap yet. Because making something disappear isn’t enough; you have to bring it back. That’s why every magic trick has a third act, the hardest part, the part we call “The Prestige”.



Apple’s Magic Is In The Turn, Not The Prestige | TechCrunch

instagram stuff is true, coz all the photos on instagram were of the exact same quality till the influx of photos from droids, (they even all loaded uniformly as fast) its was as bad as flickr turning into tinypic overnight, this is not just elitism, and in any case another change was fakebook taking it over... all of this only re-enforces the fact that the experience of an app transcends the experience of a device, this is relatively rare though, even the trickle of droid users are a welcome addition in most iOS environments that are struggling for a wider paid userbase


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Ah so finally the confirmation. I take it as a good thing.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 21, 2012)

wow another legal battle on its way ! .... they don't spent profits on charity so let 'em spend some in court rooms !!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

Another war on the rise. 

SSB Vs Apple
Apple accused of ripping off famous Swiss clock design | Apple - CNET News


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Another war on the rise.
> 
> SSB Vs Apple
> Apple accused of ripping off famous Swiss clock design | Apple - CNET News



This is really dumb. The app is software and the clock is hardware, there is nothing to argue about.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

as the iPhone 5 discussion thread is locked im posting this here  
The Amazing iOS 6 Maps


----------



## roady (Sep 21, 2012)

dan4u said:


> according to me Apple hardly does any marketing for the iPhone's, maybe they did for the initial few iPhone models back in 2007/08, but from then on iPhone hardly needed any marketing. have you ever seen an iphone ad on tv?? I haven't. apple's products hardly needed marketing, and this goes way back before the iphones. Steve Jobs was Apple's best salesman, and the rest would be taken care by apple evangelists and fanboys.
> for eg we see numerous ads of private colleges on tv/newspaper, but has anyone seen an ad for the IIT's ??



Marketing. Is not all about advertising. It's about keeping the consumer under a certain environment. Yes, even through keynotes. Presentations. Anything works.


@desMond David - 


1) _When the late Steve (|3low?) Jobs announced that he would go thermonuclear on Android, that was a real mature behavior, wasn't it?_
Ugh, we all know how he was. There's nothing to hide. I'll skip this.

2) _That's what Apple was trying to do last time, IMHO, and it will continue to do so to conquer Samsung's or any other phones market share. Android is the prime target here._

That is already assumed in the post my friend. I was expecting something else. My point was more on breaking the toughest perception ever. (read: TG-iphone users)

3) Samsung has realized how loyal Apple fanboys are.

I think it's not _just_ about suing Apple back. I feel it's how samsung wants to penetrate into the consumers mind and tell him that see - S3 is far superior than iphone 5. I'm talking about consumer behavior and perception here, David. Nothing else. Please keep that in mind.

4) I disagree with you that the real reason for hating apple is cause of the fanboys.Yes, it's part of the entire fight. But It's more of like - omg this product is so elite and just because I can't afford it, i'm gonna hate it. It was there on WSJ a few months back as well. Specially in India, people unknowingly hate iphone just because they can't afford. There was a seminar conducted in my college and the biggest reason why students *dislike* iphone was cause of the price factor. Had they be earning and saving enough, they'd be glad to get one. Yep, it's 100% true and for many. Don't go on saying that just because a person can afford s3, a person can afford iphone 5 as well. That's a different league altogether. 



----

Also, I was wondering when will the nano chips come out in India?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2012)

RCuber said:


> as the iPhone 5 discussion thread is locked im posting this here
> The Amazing iOS 6 Maps



I am surprised that its even showing maps.....

Kidding 

Will probably get fixed.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 21, 2012)

roady said:


> Marketing. Is not all about advertising. It's about keeping the consumer under a certain environment. Yes, even through keynotes. Presentations. Anything works.



yea, apple has had that environment since steve jobs returned to apple, millions would watch an apple keynote presented by steve jobs, millions would believe in him blindly, like I said he was their best salesman. people are awed by his life. its a marketing scheme apple stumbled upon by mistake not by choice. now its left to Tim cook and Jonathan ive, hardly anyone cares about a samsung, htc or sony keynote, so they resort to spending millions in marketing/advertising.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2012)

Something to think about:

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303761_430857710303936_988760930_n.jpg


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2012)

Someone else is also prepping:-

Iconic clock design stolen by Apple? by VR-Zone.com

*assets.vr-zone.net/17243/ipadclockapp.JPG


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

@ DeSmOnD dAvId: Who's that guy/gal in FB? Another die-hard apple fan?


----------



## roady (Sep 22, 2012)

Great. Iphone 5 users already reporting tons of display problems. This one is so fail.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @ DeSmOnD dAvId: Who's that guy/gal in FB? Another die-hard apple fan?



I found that image on imgur, It's not mine. I posted the source link below the image.

Sadly, most apple fans I've encountered have such a perception.



roady said:


> Great. Iphone 5 users already reporting tons of display problems. This one is so fail.



Stevie is being missed I guess.

A video confirming the display problems :


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

iPhail?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> iPhail?



more like ip-ahahahahahahahahah-ail

steve jobs : why apple? WHY?


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-707-million-against-samsung.html#post1754518


----------



## roady (Sep 22, 2012)

And now Samsung decides to cut the prices of S3 and note 2 by 3-4k


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

roady said:


> And now Samsung decides to cut the prices of S3 and note 2 by 3-4k



now how much?


----------



## roady (Sep 22, 2012)

iPhone 5 effect? Galaxy S III, S II, Note go cheaper - The Times of India


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2012)

oh come on now
getting sick of this intensive campaign of misinformation and trolling, even ex apple device owners are suddenly going all moral over apple, citing everything from lawsuits, to wages paid in the manufacturing units, to the devices being un recyclable to how much bill gates has donated to charity, no one has even bothered to dig up so much information or scrutinize about intex, or mmx, or htc, or sammy, forget about ps, xbox, wii, and all the other devices made in the exact same way 
ok, so cults are not cool, and it's natural to hate them, but seriously, is a device or the ecosystem worth getting polarized over? droids are not a cult at this point? 
just, please, stop it, apple is a wonderful company, it does not deserve all this hate, pretty sure more droids, bbs and nokias have to get recycled than iphones, because even one that's no longer officially in commission is a pretty good ipod at least, nobody is throwing away idevices 
don't you guys think that it is terribly brave of apple to hold out on blue-tooth, on mmc cards, a  barometer, customization and all that stuff that are apparently competition? in some ways it might not be changing the game much, but it is still setting a standard
reserve your efforts to hate to something that deserves it, like any company that passes on mediocre devices and markets it aggressively as something much more, apple is last on the list of doing this


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2012)

Apple is a wonderful yes but some of their policies are not good for technology.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2012)

^none of these policies are unique to apple 
apple's protectionist policies may be killing onlive by not allowing it, but gaming companies themselves are killing the service by restricting multiplayer to other onlive players, or removing the multiplayer component altogether, so you can game on the cloud without downloading any files, but you can't play with others doing the same... it's kind of ridiculous. it's a disruptive, innovative idea that everyone is suppressing together
isnt nintendo or sony protectionist for not being on the app store? PlayStation Mobile gonna hit droids first
these patent laws are there to protect property that takes a lot of investment to develop, there is a legit framework where licenses are paid, droid manufacturers keep having to pay microsoft, havent figured out why yet, realistically, you can't suddenly make all of tech public domain, and it makes no sense to hate any company just because the system is messed up


----------

